# Probleme mit dem Computerbetrug-Server?



## Stalker2002 (25 Februar 2004)

Wenn ich versuche die Seiten http://forum.computerbetrug.de oder http://www.computerbetrug.de direkt zu besurfen, dann werde ich mit folgender Apache-Fehlermeldung konfrontiert:


```
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.29 Server at forum.computerbetrug.de Port 80
```

Wenn ich allerdings http://forum.computerbetrug.de/index.php aufrufe, dann klappt's.
Irgendwas klemmt da...

MfG
L.

[EDIT]: Nachtrag, ich sehe gerade, das GIF's und Avatare auch ziemlich platt sind.


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2004)

Zur Zeit bestehen im Zusammenhang mit dem Serverumzug noch Probleme
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=40649#40649

Attachments sind z.Z auch deaktiviert


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2004)

Wir haben aktuell grade Probleme beim Umzug.
Der neue Server bei Strato kam wider Erwarten mit der Last nicht zurecht, was sicher auch daran lag, dass nur ein RAM von 128 MB angezeigt wurde.
Aktuell läuft mit Unterstützung des Supports ein Hardwaretest.
Ich hoffe, dass bis morgen die Ursache der Probleme erkannt ist.
So lange habe ich wieder auf den alten Server zurückgeschaltet.


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Februar 2004)

Er hat *Strato* gesagt!!!!!!!! *Festplatte_werf*
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2004)

Grundsätzlich bin ich Deiner Meinung. Ich dachte aber, dass die nicht viel falsch machen können, wenn es sich um einen dedizierten Server handelt


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Februar 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat *Strato* gesagt!!!!!!!! *Festplatte_werf*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Counselor (25 Februar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben aktuell grade Probleme beim Umzug.
> Der neue Server bei Strato kam wider Erwarten mit der Last nicht zurecht, was sicher auch daran lag, dass nur ein RAM von 128 MB angezeigt wurde.



Hmmm... da hat ja mein PC mehr ...



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuell läuft mit Unterstützung des Supports ein Hardwaretest. Ich hoffe, dass bis morgen die Ursache der Probleme erkannt ist. So lange habe ich wieder auf den alten Server zurückgeschaltet.



Ist auch ok. Migrationen bringen halt regelmäßig das ein oder andere Problem mit sich.


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Februar 2004)

Heute ist scheinbar Foren-frickel-Tag.
Bei Heise regiert z.Zt. auch noch der Schraubenschlüssel.

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch ok. Migrationen bringen halt regelmäßig das ein oder andere Problem mit sich.


Jo, schon klar. Der erste Umstieg ging aber absolut schmerzfrei über die Bühne. Die Probleme kamen erst, als der neue Server Mucken machte. Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Fidul (26 Februar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Der neue Server bei Strato kam wider Erwarten mit der Last nicht zurecht, was sicher auch daran lag, dass nur ein RAM von 128 MB angezeigt wurde.


Wenn die HW i.O. sein sollte, könnte eventuell ein Bootparameter dem Debian zu vollem Speichereinsatz verhelfen.


----------



## prenz (26 Februar 2004)

*Von manchen ISPs nicht erreichbar?!*

Was ist denn mit dem Server los?! Über meine private Arcor DSL-flat (IP: 82.83.x.x) bekomme ich seit gestern nur noch "The connection was refused when attempting to connect forum.computerbetrug.de" - aber gleichzeitig von meinem Remotezugang zum Firmenrechner (IP können die Mods sicher am Posting erkennen) geht's Zeit problemlos...  :gruebel:


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die HW i.O. sein sollte, könnte eventuell ein Bootparameter
> dem Debian zu vollem Speichereinsatz verhelfen.



Die restlichen 128 MB haben sich eingefunden....

tf


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Februar 2004)

Aktuell sind keine Probleme bekannt. 
Alles grün hier.
Setz mal einen ping auf das Forum, ob Du den überhaupt durchbekommst...


----------



## prenz (26 Februar 2004)

Mysteriös... ping geht, ebenfalls wget auf index.php, sogar der vehasste IE - nur Mozilla zickt herum - aber nur auf forum.computerbetrug.de, andere Foren öffnen anstandslos. Ist vielleicht die Gelegenheit, mal eine neue Mozilla-Version aufzuspielen...


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Februar 2004)

Hier kannst Du Dich sogar mit dem IE gefahrlos aufhalten. Versprochen.
 :lol:


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

prenz schrieb:
			
		

> nur Mozilla zickt herum - aber nur auf forum.computerbetrug.de,
> andere Foren öffnen anstandslos. Ist vielleicht die Gelegenheit, mal eine neue Mozilla-Version
> aufzuspielen...


Noch nie Probleme gehabt  mit allen Versionen seit 1.1 bis jetzt 1.6 
IE , was ist das? 

tf


----------



## prenz (26 Februar 2004)

Es lag wirklich am Uralt-Mozilla. Jetzt mit Firefox 0.8 am Start geht's wieder von zu Hause aus...

@devilfrank: Klar kann man auch IE nehmen. Aber Windoof alleine ist schon genug Microsoft für einen Rechner...


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Februar 2004)

prenz schrieb:
			
		

> @devilfrank: Klar kann man auch IE nehmen. Aber Windoof alleine ist schon genug Microsoft für einen Rechner...



Die Betonung lag auf "hier"...


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: Von manchen ISPs nicht erreichbar?!*



			
				prenz schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit dem Server los?! Über meine private Arcor DSL-flat (IP: 82.83.x.x) bekomme ich seit gestern nur noch "The connection was refused when attempting to connect forum.computerbetrug.de" - aber gleichzeitig von meinem Remotezugang zum Firmenrechner (IP können die Mods sicher am Posting erkennen) geht's Zeit problemlos...  :gruebel:


Ich mußte die IP mehrfach hin und her ändern und manchen ISP tun sich mit dem DNS-Update schwer...


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2004)

prenz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Windoof alleine ist schon genug Microsoft für einen Rechner...


Heute im Radio:


> Der Microsoft-Chef Bill Gates ist nach wie vor der reichste Mann der Welt. Das gilt nicht für seine Kunden. Die sind immer noch die ärmsten Schweine.


----------



## Netzgärtner (22 November 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich versuche die Seiten http://forum.computerbetrug.de oder http://www.computerbetrug.de direkt zu besurfen, dann werde ich mit folgender Apache-Fehlermeldung konfrontiert:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



*Das Problem besteht immer noch!*

Die selbe FehlerMeldung bekomme ich heute auch noch immer . . .

Der erste Link in der Kopfzeile dieses Forums läuft nicht und der zweite läuft
Geht nicht: Computerbetrug.de - http://www.computerbetrug.de/
Geht: Dialerschutz.de - http://www.dialerschutz.de/

Das Gleiche passiert hier auch mit anderen internen Links, wenn ich eingeloggt bin!
Zum Beispiel, wenn ich im Profil meines Nicks das Feld anklicke
"Alle Artikel finden von Netzgärtner", dann lande ich in der Fehlerfalle. 


Was klemmt denn da nun wirklich?

_Netzgärtner Kurt_
___________________________________

Tue Recht und scheue Niemand.


----------



## Heiko (22 November 2004)

Netzgärtner schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Problem besteht immer noch!*
> 
> Die selbe FehlerMeldung bekomme ich heute auch noch immer . . .
> 
> ...


Ich brauche dazu mal die genau Uhrzeit des Fehlers und Deine IP.
Sonst finde ich bei der Menge der Anfragen hier überhaupt nichts.

Wenn Du mir die Daten per E-Mail schicken könntest, würde ich mir das mal anschauen.


----------

